# Regarding Formation Badges.



## Choquette (23 Aug 2013)

Currently a civvie/cadet speaking, with little knowledge on the *actual* Canadian Forces dress regs.

Just curious, I have no real reason for knowing other than that, is the Formation Badge usually worn on your DEU? Apparently the Calgary Highlanders do, but on other members' DEU, I can't seem to notice them wearing their Formation Badge. Is it up to the Commanding Officer of the Brigade Group? I tried a search, couldn't find any information on the subject. If there is information on this subject elsewhere, a redirect would be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (23 Aug 2013)

If you belong to an organization that is authorized to wear a certain Command badge, you wear it - provided you can get it, I know awhile ago people had trouble getting Land Force Command badges.


----------



## Choquette (23 Aug 2013)

Interesting. How about Formation Badges? Like, these little thingies here that would normally go on your right sleeve?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Aug 2013)

Choquette said:
			
		

> Interesting. How about Formation Badges? Like, these little thingies here that would normally go on your right sleeve?



Bde patches will go on the Right.   Div patches on the Left.


----------



## MikeL (23 Aug 2013)

If you are a member of the brigade, you wear the brigade patch on the right sleeve - Not sure what the rules are for RCAF and RCN pers who are in a brigade unit(I don't remember if they wore them or not as it wasn't something I paid attention to).

Not all CF pers will belong to a brigade, so they don't wear a brigade patch on the right sleeve.  AFAIK, the Army will eventually be giving out division patches, and I assume they would be worn on the left sleeve.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> If you are a member of the brigade, you wear the brigade patch on the right sleeve - Not sure what the rules are for RCAF and RCN pers who are in a brigade unit.
> 
> Not all CF pers will belong to a brigade, so they don't wear a brigade patch on the right sleeve.  AFAIK, the Army will eventually be giving out division patches, and I assume they would be worn on the left sleeve.



Except for the PPCLI, who for the 18 months of the year of their centennial will wear two divisional patches.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Except for the PPCLI, who for the 18 months of the year of their centennial will wear two divisional patches.



Just get it over with ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Except for the PPCLI, who for the 18 months of the year of their centennial will wear two divisional patches.



Really?  You had to go there?   ;D


----------



## dapaterson (23 Aug 2013)

To be fair, I'm guessing the PPCLI have elected to have an 18 month centennial year based on sound medical advice - spreading the parties over 18 months might lessen the liver damage...


----------



## McG (25 Aug 2013)

If one is part of Div HQ or Div troops, will they wear the Div Patch on both sleeves?

... I would also like to propose a rainbow patch for LFDTS.  Those poor fellows are missing out on so much uniform bling.


----------



## JorgSlice (25 Aug 2013)

Honestly, I'd much rather wear brigade patches on both arms.

Who the frig thought Grey was a colour for a military division!? I'd rather be purple because it ties back to regality.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Aug 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> If one is part of Div HQ or Div troops, will they wear the Div Patch on both sleeves?
> 
> ... I would also like to propose a rainbow patch for LFDTS.  Those poor fellows are missing out on so much uniform bling.



I'm pondering whether I should wear both the 1 Div and 4 Div patches on my uniform, as my unit belongs to both. Maybe one on each arm....


----------



## Old EO Tech (8 Sep 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Except for the PPCLI, who for the 18 months of the year of their centennial will wear two divisional patches.



I think you are confusing the Red traditional PPCLI clothe shoulder titles with the French Grey 3 Can Div patch that everyone out west will eventually wear.  I'm with 1 PPCLI and have heard nothing of wearing more than this.


----------



## Old EO Tech (8 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Bde patches will go on the Right.   Div patches on the Left.



Actually tradition has it the other way around, the senior formation patch always goes on the right.  But the CA has made an exception for the new Div patches to safe tailoring costs.


----------



## Armymedic (9 Sep 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> But the CA has made an exception for the new Div patches to safe tailoring costs.



They would save more money in tailor fees if they do not bother withdrawing a patch on every uniform.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> They would save more money in tailor fees if they do not bother withdrawing a patch on every uniform.



New DEUs to have Velcro patches on sleeves to facilitate changing Bde and Div patches on posting.    >





Damn that Good Idea Faerie.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> New DEUs to have Velcro patches on sleeves to facilitate changing Bde and Div patches on posting.    >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :goodpost:

 ;D


----------



## Loachman (9 Sep 2013)

Velcro is so low-tech and common. We can do much better.

LED monitors on our tummies - Teletubby-style - would enable rank, name, unit, blood type, religion, dietary requirements, drug and other allergies, medals, sexual preference, and anything else desireable to be displayed in any language, instantly adaptable to lighting and visibility requirements, and readily re-programmable remotely.


----------



## Jacky Tar (9 Sep 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Velcro is so low-tech and common. We can do much better.
> 
> LED monitors on our tummies - Teletubby-style - would enable rank, name, unit, blood type, religion, dietary requirements, drug and other allergies, medals, sexual preference, and anything else desireable to be displayed in any language, instantly adaptable to lighting and visibility requirements, and readily re-programmable remotely.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Loachman (10 Sep 2013)

And an upgrade proposal: A proximity-based transponder in each device that compares signals between two devices and causes the display of higher-ranking commissioned wearers to pulsate, thereby alerting the junior member that a salute is required before it is too late to avoid a jacking. For the slow-to-react, an automatic pre-recorded jacking could initiated in either device.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Sep 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> To be fair, I'm guessing the PPCLI have elected to have an 18 month centennial year based on sound medical advice - spreading the parties over 18 months might lessen the liver damage...



Ok that sounds better than my "18 months = 1 year" based on NDHQ math.  8)


----------



## Old EO Tech (15 Sep 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm pondering whether I should wear both the 1 Div and 4 Div patches on my uniform, as my unit belongs to both. Maybe one on each arm....



How can your unit belong to two HQ at the same time...I'm sure that the MOO/CFOO for your unit dictates a single formation that your unit falls under.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> How can your unit belong to two HQ at the same time...I'm sure that the MOO/CFOO for your unit dictates a single formation that your unit falls under.



I'll have to pull up the CFOO and MOO, however we belong to 4 Can Div and are OPCON to 1 Can Div.


----------



## Ostrozac (16 Sep 2013)

For a while now 21 Electronic Warfare Regiment, 4 Air Defence Regiment, and 4 Engineer Support Regiment have been wearing 1 Cdn Division patches on DEU, even though none of these units are actually in the 1 Cdn Division chain of command.  Now that LFAA/5 Div and LFCA/4 Div have their own division patches the question remains what badges will these units wear? And shouldn't  their badges match their actual chain of command?

Putting these units under centralized command and control does make some kind of sense, making 1 Div the home for unique and orphan capabilities that aren't assigned to a brigade. But if you're going to do it, then you have to go whole hog -- having a unit reporting to two higher formations simultaneously just creates twice as much paperwork and slows administration to a crawl. Actually assigning these three units to 1 Div would be very straightforward for 21 EW -- but for 4 AD and 4 ESER it would remove the last two reg force field units from LFAA/5 Div.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Sep 2013)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> ....... but for 4 AD and 4 ESER it would remove the last two reg force field units from LFAA/5 Div.


And why does LFAA/5 Div "need" to keep these reg force field units?


Edit: typo


----------



## myself.only (16 Sep 2013)

So... the reg force over there by 5 Cdn Div wear 1 Cdn Div patches.... except for 2 RCR who are part of 4 Cdn Div?


----------



## Old EO Tech (16 Sep 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'll have to pull up the CFOO and MOO, however we belong to 4 Can Div and are OPCON to 1 Can Div.



ok OPCON is fine, though that is suppose to be a temporary arrangement, you still belong to 4 Can Div and should wear their Div patch, or at least that is the logical decision :-/

Jon


----------



## Old EO Tech (16 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And why does LFAA/5 Div "need" to keep these reg force field units?
> 
> 
> Edit: typo



Yes it makes sense to me for these unique units to fall under 1 Can Div HQ, which itself has the sole purpose of deploying theatre HQ units, which in many cases would need the capabilities of these units.  Though I will add that 1 Can Div HQ needs some more work on deploying a 3rd line logistics unit, the one that came to Wainwright for Ex MR pretty much failed to provide any kind of support to the Div/BG :-/


----------



## McG (17 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And why does LFAA/5 Div "need" to keep these reg force field units?


4 ESR is the east coast IRU.  Without the regiment, one might question why we need a Div or Area HQ.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Sep 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> ok OPCON is fine, though that is suppose to be a temporary arrangement, you still belong to 4 Can Div and should wear their Div patch, or at least that is the logical decision :-/
> 
> Jon



Not much about my unit is logical.


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Sep 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> 4 ESR is the east coast IRU.  Without the regiment, one might question why we need a Div or Area HQ.



Isnt 4 ESR moving to Kingston ?  Or was that another ESR ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Sep 2013)

4 ESR is still at Gagetown, 1 ESU was in Moncton and is now moved to Kingston.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Sep 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> .....1 ESU was in Moncton and is now moved to Kingston.


You can tell; their first (only?) act was to put  "1 ESU Parking only" signs everywhere.   :not-again:


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You can tell; their first (only?) act was to put  "1 ESU Parking only" signs everywhere.   :not-again:



Sounds like 2 RCHA in Petawawa.  Surprised they didn't have one for the United Way rep.....   :


----------

